# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Sağlık >  Sağlığa Zararlı Ürünleri Bakanlık Açıkladı, Nurs Lokman Hekim Ürünleri Gıda Tarım

## anau2

*Sağlığa Zararlı Ürünleri Bakanlık Açıkladı*

Gıda, Tarım ve Hayvancılık Bakanlığı, gıda maddelerinde taklit ve karışım yaparak, vatandaşı yanıltan 8 firma ve ürünlerinin isimlerini ifşa ederek internet sitesinden yayımladı. 
20 Kasım 2012 Salı 20:09
Bakanlığın internet sitesinden yapılan duyuruda, bakanlığın yaptığı kontroller sonucunda sahip olduğu bilgileri 5996 Sayılı 'Veteriner Hizmetleri, Bitki Sağlığı, Gıda ve Yem Kanunu'nun 31. maddesinin 6'ncı fıkrası uyarınca firma isimlerinin kamuoyunun bilgisine sunulabileceği hükmüne varıldığı belirtildi.

Bu kapsamda ise *17 Aralık 2011 tarih ve sayılı Resmi Gazete*'de yayımlanan Gıda ve Yemin Resmi Kontrolüne Dair Yönetmeliğin 8'inci maddesi gereğince kişilerin sağlığını ve hayatını tehlikeye düşürecek şekilde bozulmuş, değiştirilmiş gıdaları üreten veya satan firmaların adının internet sitesinden duyurulduğu kaydedildi.

1 Ocak-15 Kasım 2012 tarihleri arasında resmi kontrol görevlilerince yapılan denetim ve kontrol sonuçlarına yer verilen duyuruda, faaliyet alanı içerisinde takviye edici gıda üretimi olan 135 adet işletmede 357 denetim yapıldığı kaydedildi.

Yapılan denetimler sırasında işletmeler tarafından üretilen ürünlerin piyasa kontrollerinde muayene ve analiz amacıyla 99 numune alındığı belirtilirken, alınan numuneler soncunda ise 62 idari yaptırım kararı uygulandığı bildirildi.

Faaliyet alanı içerisinde alkolsüz içecek üretimi olan 462 işletmede ise 901 denetim yapıldığı açıklanırken, bu işletmeler tarafından üretilen ürünlerin piyasa kontrollerinde muayene ve analiz amacıyla 474 numune alındığı ifade edildi.

Yapılan kontrol ve denetimler sonucu ise 92 idari yaptırım kararı uygulandığı belirtildi. Bakanlık, alınan numunelerin laboratuvar analizleri sonucunda içerisinde ilaç etkin maddesi tespit edilen firma ve ürünlerine ait bilgileri duyurdu.

*Bakanlığın seri numaralarına kadar açıkladığı firma isimleri, ürünlere ait bilgiler ise şöyle :*

Nurs Lokman Hekim Bitkisel Ürünler Merkezi: Panax Ginsengli Bitkisel Karışım Kapsül, Formula 21 (İlaç etkin maddesi-Sildenafil), Seri/Parti No: 1 Mayıs 2012
Nurs lokman hekim gıda tarım bitki botanik med. San. Tic. Ltd. Şti.: Epimedyumlu Bitkisel Karışım Macun, Nurs Lokman Hekim(İlaç etkin maddesi- Sildenafil), Seri/Parti No: 1 Mart 2012
MS İlaç Pazarlama ve Dış Tic.Şti. : Gıda Takviyesi, Maurers Krautergarten (İlaç etkin maddesi/Sibutramin), Seri/Parti No: 091721061
Elit Natural Gıda Kozmetik San.Tic.Ltd.Şti. : Epimedyumlu Bitkisel Karışım Macun, Aresmen (İlaç etkin maddesi/Sildenafil), Seri/Parti No: 24 Mart 2012
Veysi topuz gıda mad. İth. İhr. San. ve Tic.: Epimedyumlu Bitkisel Karışım Macun, Themra (İlaç etkin maddesi/Sildenafil), Seri/Parti No: EPMD 201132 960202
Altanea Gıda A.Ş.: Ginseng ve Guaranalı Limon Aromalı Gazlı İçecek, Buzzer Plus (İlaç Etkin Maddesi Hidroksithlohomo Sildenafil), Seri/Parti No: 271211
Can meşrubat gıda tur. Teks.San. Ve tic. Ltd. Şti. : Enerji İçeceği, Nitromax + 18 (İlaç etkin maddesi 19-O Homosildenafil), Seri/Parti No: 2, 3, 6, 10
Can meşrubat gıda tur. Teks. San. ve Tic. Ltd.Şti. : Enerji İçeceği Nitromax + 18 (İlaç etkin maddesi Dimethylhomosildenafil), Seri/Parti No: 9, 12.''

----------

